# Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild



## Der Schpammer (16. Juni 2009)

*Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

Hi leute

Ich habe Folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich den PC anschalten möchte, Dreht der Grakalüfter voll auf, ich bekomme kein Bild und gebootet wird auch nicht. Die einzige Lösung ist bis jetzt ausstecken und gleich wieder anstecken, dann geht es ganz normal, und der PC bleibt auch bei Vollast stabiel. Manchmal funktioniert der Start auch Problemlos, was aber eher die Seltenheit ist.

An was liegt es? Am NT? An der Graka? Am Board? oder doch nur am Einschaltknopf?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, hier ist noch mein System:

AMD Phenom X4 9500 (2.2 GHZ)
4 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4870 mit 512 MB
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 450 Watt Netzteil
Windows Vista 32 Bit Servicepack 2 (habe ich aber schon vor dem Problem installiert)
GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
Asus M2N68-LA (bei HP: Narra3-GL8E)
2x 500 GB Festplatten

Gruß Der Schpammer


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

sind denn alle nötigen stromanschlüsse am board? kann es sein, dass du die graka und noch laufwerke am gleichen 12-strang angeschlossen hast? dann könnte der strom im einzelfall nicht reichen. vlt. mal andere stromanschlüsse für die laufwerke probieren.

vlt. hilft auch ein BIOS-update.


----------



## Der Schpammer (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

Danke, dann schraub ich dann mal den PC auf und schau nach, Danke für die hilfe, hoffentlich klappt es^^ Noch eine 2. Frage, bezüglich dem Bios, wie soll ich es updaten? irgendwelche tricks? denn einmal ist der PC abgestürzt während der installation des neuen bios... das war nicht so gut...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

1. neustes BIOS drauf?
2. Wie alt ist das Netzteil?
Hast auch schon mal ein anderes ausprobiert?
3. deine Probleme deuten auf ein Problem bei der Spannungsversorgung hin (sei es Netzteil oder Board).


----------



## Der Schpammer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

1. wie kann ich das bios sicher aktuallisieren? Wie gesagt, ein versuch ist mal schiefgelaufen

2. das netzteil ist noch nicht ganz 1 jahr alt, und nein, ich habe kein anderes versucht, da ich nur dieses mit genug power habe. 

Und ich muss das ganze heute noch aufschrauben und nach den steckern schauen, bin gestern nichtmehr dazu gekommen.


----------



## Der Schpammer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

So leute, vorhin aufgeschraubt und alle stecker geprüft, eingeschaltet und bam!! krurz gestartet und dann sofort down gegangen, jetzt geht nix mehr, also liegt es wohl am Netzteil. Weiß einer von euch, ob Be quiet garantie drauf gibt? es ist jetzt noch nichtmal ein jahr alt und schon fürn arsch


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

BQ soll da sehr kulant sein, aber du müßtest erstmal ein anderes NT checken, um GANZ sicher zu sein.

und wenn BQ sich querstellt, dann wende dich an den shop, wo du es gelauft hast. wäre sowieso der erste ansprechpartner, wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass BQ an sich sehr entgegenkommend ist.


----------



## utacat (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

Also, falls sich das nicht gändert hat, gewährt Bequiet 1Jahr vor Ort Austausch innerhalb von 48 Std. innerhalb Deutschlands. 
So stehts in meiner Bedienungsanleitung. 
Schau mal rein ins Buch. Dort steht auch die Nummer der Service Hotline.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Der Schpammer (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

Jap, hab mich erkundigt, das 1. jahr vor ort, und dann noch normale 2 jahre oben drauf. eigendlich wollte ich heute mein altes NT reinbasteln, und die alte graka, da die neue zu viel saft braucht. aber heute nochmals testweise den knopf gedrückt und... er geht mal wieder an, aber dann stellt er sich halt wieder mit dem lüfter quer...

Und nochmals, wegen dem bios... soll ich es im Sicheren modus installieren oder wie mach ich das jetzt?


----------



## Winduser (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

auch schon MB Bat rausgenommen?


----------



## Der Schpammer (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

was ist dass schon wieder? MB bat?


----------



## utacat (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

MB bat-Die Mainboard-Batterie. So ein kleines rundes Ding(etwas grösser als eine normale Uhrenbatterie) auf dem Board.
Gruß utacat


----------



## rabit (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

Würde es mit einem Biosreset oder die MOBO Bat rausnehmen wie bereits erwähnt versuchen. Hast Du übertaktet?


----------



## Der Schpammer (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

Ne übertaktet hab ich nix, aber ihr meint ich sollte einfach mal die kleine batterie rausfummeln und dann könnte es wieder gehen?  Ich habe im Bios noch nie etwas verändert, außer die bootreihenfolge, damit ich von cd, etc sofort booten kann

Edit:

habe gerade den rechner offen neben mir, ich finde auf der beschissenen patinee keine batterie, oder einen kleinen schalter/taster zum resten! ausus hat das board nicht auf der website, so dass ich ne anleitung saugen könnte, und HP ist eh der letzte mist auf der erde... Hat jemand ne ahnung wo das ganze sein könnte???

edit 2:
 Nach langem  rummgefummel hab ich sie entdeckt, rausgebastelt (gibts eine Zeit, wie lang ich sie drause lassen soll?) und dann wieder an ihrem platz befestigt, war ein rießieger aufwand... das kleine gehäuse, dan kabelsalat und die monstergraka, die die batterie begraben hatte^^

Edit 3:

bin gerade am ein und ausschalten, bis jetzt geht alles *freu* 6....geht 7....geht auch, jetzt bin ich mir sicher, das es nur an der kleinen batterie lag, danke jungs (und mädels^^) Falls das problem wieder da ist, und damit meine ich inerhalb der nächsten woche, dann könnt ihr weiter ratschläge geben^^ Ich weiß garnicht wie ich euch danken, kann, bekommt halt alle ein virtuelles kecks XD Wisst ihr, ich bin Schüler und das taschengeld hätte nicht wirklich für eine neue PC komponente gereicht, zum glück ist nix kaputt (bis jetzt)


----------



## rabit (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

Batterie muss wieder rein.
Wenn Bat leer dann neue bat...


----------



## darkfabel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

hatte das schon so lüfter drehen auf vollgas und dann aus und dass wieder an und wieder vollgas und dann geht er wieder aus .

Habe es zum fachhandel gegebn und die haben es getest und es war der chipsatz


----------



## Der Schpammer (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

So leute, wollte den pc vorhin starten... wieder das problem, doch diesesmal hat der steckertrick nix geholfen, momentan bootet er garnichtmehr... 

@Rabit, ich vermute das sie defekt, ist, da es nur manchmal geht, wie kann ich sie prüfen?

Ich rufe noch meinen Onkel an, und frage ihn mal, was er davon hält.

Sonst bau ich morgen die graka raus, und das netzteil und ersetzte sie gengen mein altes gerümpel^^ Macht es etwas, wenn ich die Nvidiakarte einfach drinnlass, mit den ATI treibern? nur zum testen ob er bootet?

Und wenn jetzt die Frage kommt, wieso ich die graka austausche: mein altes NT hat nicht genug power

edit:
so,  habe gestern meinen Onkel angerufen, er meinte es liegt an der graka oder am NT, kann aber auch nicht sicher sagen was es sein kann.

Wie kann ich eigendlich die MB Bat testen? braucht das Bios die Batterie um zu starten?
Wenn ja, dann ist meine vermutung, das entweder die batterie leer ist (wenn er nicht startet), oder schwach (wenn er nicht richtig startet)
Und ist die Batterie jetzt ein Akku oder wirklich eine Batterie?

Edit2:

Bin gerade auf die Idee gekommen das es womöglich an etwas ganz anderem liegt! Der Rechner Hängt an einer Masterslave Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz. Jetzt habe ich ihn direkt angesteckt und hat erstmal gestartet. Ich teste jetzt weiter, mal sehen ob die leiste einfach ne macke hat und nicht genug saft hergibt


----------



## Mosed (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

Jo vermutlich das NT. habe das gleiche Problem. Habe ne mail mit den symptomen an Bequiet geschrieben und die haben geantwortet, dass sich deren Servicetechniker das NT anschauen müssen --> austausch. die Dark power pro serie hat ja auch vor-ort-Garantie, also Austausch innerhalb von 48h.


Ich kann sogar direkt sehen, wenn der Bootvorgang nicht funktionieren wird - nämlich dann, wenn die Power-LED aus bleibt, obwohl der Rest vom PC an ist. Dann hilft bis jetzt aber immer, den Netzschalter einmal schnell auf aus und wieder an zu stellen.

NT wird die Tage getauscht.


----------



## Der Schpammer (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kein Booten - Graka Lüfter auf Vollgas - kein Bild*

Naja, bis jetzt bootet der pc ohne steckdosenleiste einwandfrei, mal sehen, ich hoffe natürlich, das es wirklich nur an der billigen Leiste vom Aldi oder Lidl gelegen hat.

leider nicht... heute hat er wieder gezickt... vllt. morgen die Graka austauschen. Kann ich die Nvidia Karte betreiben, auch wenn die ATI treiber noch drauf sind? denn es ist dumm alles zu deinstallieren und dann wieder draufzuhauen, und am ende geht nix mehr


----------

